# Astronomical Timer



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Just hang on one of our member is well verised with it and yes the astronomical timer can replace the photocell.

he will chime in and fill you the details what you need to know.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Spark Master said:


> Any one have real world experience with astronomical timer's??
> Can they really replace a photocell ?
> 
> Are they that accurate with dusk dawn?


They work perfectly and, much cheaper then they were. You set them up according to your latitude and it takes care of everything.

Im not convinced that they are better than a photocell for dusk to dawn operation.
Best use:
We use them for site lighting to come on at dawn, stay on until, lets use midnight as an example, and then in the morning if necessary depending on the month of the year.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Ive used a lot of them over the years and they work great

easy to set up and can be used manually as well


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This one is made by a participant here, MikeFL 

http://www.gpslightlock.com/ 

It uses GPS for position AND time so it 'knows' when dawn and dusk are based on your location, and it 'knows' what time it is, very accurately, without setting the time. 

Some feel there may be places where a photocell is better - you want the lights to come on earlier on an overcast day or etc., but for me, I'd much rather the accuracy, consistency, etc. Like most things, they don't make photocells like they used to.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the mention. We're not supposed to hawk our own goods on this site so I'll ask that anyone who wants info please visit our website or give us a call. 

Thanks!


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

http://www.intermatic.com/en-us/graesslin/time-switch-technology/din-rail-time-switches/talento-371-pro-039600021

Installed this in a compressor that did't have enough "events" for the customer's needs. Excellent price, excellent functionality. Limited for even moderate lighting applications though.

The thing is with a full-blown astronomic lighting controller, a photo eye is more precise than the dusk-to-dawn setting. The controllers typically work very well, but if you use a photo-eye as an input to the controller it enhances performance a bit. The downfall of photo-eyes is that they sense light regardless of time. If it is dark enough, they will change state, etc.

Have not used the GPS Lightlock so cannot speak to that one. Typically, astro-controllers
use GPS coordinates, but in a range. Some use time zones. Depending on the price range of the unit it may be rather "loose" concerning activation time. Usually you can add or subtract time from the dusk-to-dawn settings, though. Say +/- 999 minutes.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah I get rid of those photocells and put the timers. They work great. I use (requires neutral)...

*Aube T1072-3W-B*...
http://www.aubetech.com/products/produitsDetails.php?noProduit=165&noLangue=2

*Honeywell Econoswitch RPLS740B1008/U*...
http://www.honeywellstore.com/store/products/honeywell-econoswitch-7-day-solar-programmable-light-switch-timer-white.htm

^^ same company (not sure who owns who) so same unit.

Like others say you set the lat & long, daylight savings, +/- 90 minutes and you are good to go.

Got tired of photocells on in the middle of a cloudy day, trees overgrowing them, etc.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I have several in place for roadway lighting and train platforms. 

Work great.


----------



## jbl (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm using Sinope product in my house and in my work.

http://www.sinopetech.com/en/boutiq...n/light-switch-wireless-communication-1800-w/

Work great.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jbl said:


> I'm using Sinope product in my house and in my work.
> 
> http://www.sinopetech.com/en/boutiq...n/light-switch-wireless-communication-1800-w/
> 
> Work great.


Looks decent.

Welcome aboard! Enjoy your ride here.


----------



## BlueOval5272 (Jul 25, 2015)

We use Intermatic brand and haven't had an issue yet. Easy to set up, single pole or 3way, doesn't require a neutral. All around they've been excellent and haven't had a single call back because the timer were off or functioning incorrectly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm often asked to install "photocell on, timeclock off" schemes for things like outdoor signage, which to me makes no sense. With a good astro clock I don't see the need for the photocell at all. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

B-Nabs said:


> I'm often asked to install "photocell on, timeclock off" schemes for things like outdoor signage, which to me makes no sense. With a good astro clock I don't see the need for the photocell at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Macy's does something similar. The local store manager has time clock control for closing time (sign) and getting employees out (parking lot). When black Friday is different this year or a storm closes the store, he has complete control. His time clock allows the system to be powered around noon the next day, but the automatic control won't let the lights come on until it's necessary. They don't use morning lighting because they don't open until 10am.


----------

